# Speaking of Oysters



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks to the help of Zeitgeist, Smokey4 and glenbo (I already had been eyeing the SOS shells, he just out me over the edge), I did my first batch of grilled oysters Rockefeller to appetize a rack of ribs. 

They came out great. I used the garlic portion from zeit, and the spinach portion from smokey. Even first timers were craving more. 

Make the butter and put a tbsp in each sos. 
Put the oyster in shell
Smother in grated Parmigannio regiano 
Top with a decent amount of spinach (I used frozen chopped, cooked before
Topping)
Finish it off with a handful of garlic panko crumbs. 

Cook at 350 for 6 minutes. Take off the grill and use any leftover butter mix to sparingly top each oyster. You do not want to burn the bread crumbs. Just light brown at the most. 

Make plenty. Everyone will love them. One alteration is to add a couple of pieces of chopped bacon. 

Thanks for such a great wealth knowledgege to pull from.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

The final product


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

I received this as a Father's Day gift and let me tell you, this is one bad arse mamma jamma!!

http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1444017/Sur+La+Table+Cast-Iron+Oyster+Pan


----------

